# Night feed



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, just after some advice re. night time feeding my 4 month old as we still haven't been able to see a health visitor (placed with us via adoption 4 weeks ago).

He came to us at 3 months being bottle fed 4x 6oz day feeds and 1x 4oz night feed.  He didn't always finish the feeds, however a week into placement he was finishing them and we upped his night feed to 6oz.

This past week he has slept through the night for 3 nights (7pm to 7-8am) and we don't know whether we should be waking him for a night feed.  My concern is that when he does this he is skipping a feed. I've then tried upping his day feeds but he struggles to take 7oz other than the morning feed. Family are saying let him sleep, I'm just worried about the reduction in feeds when he does this, especially if it becomes the norm.

Any advice appreciated on what we should do? 

Many thanks

x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, are there any growth issues or premiturity??


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply.  No health issues, or prematurity.  I don't think there are any growth issues.  As we haven't been able to get to see a health visitor he was last weighed over a month ago at 14 weeks (25 Sep) and weighed 12lb 5oz. Our clinics run 3 weekly (we just missed it when we brought him home) and the next one is this Thu where I will get him weighed again.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I really wouldn't worry, a lot of formula fed babies start to sleep through at about 4 months and their intake just gradually increases naturally, but personally I wouldn't worry, when you go to get her weighed this will give you an indication of how she is doing, the amount per 24hrs is only guidance and all babies are so different, I breast fed so have absolutely no idea how much he took but I doubt it was 21oz I just went off weight, they only need weighing every month at the most too xx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you, everyone I know with children also breastfed only & have sort of said similar. I just got a bit panicked  

x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's completely normal to worry, I was exactly the same!!! Motherhood does crazy things to you!! 

Congratulations on your bundle of joy xx


----------

